
Pilots report seeing UFO in sky off Ireland - uger
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/pilots-report-seeing-ufo-sky-off-ireland-2018-11-12/
======
remir
A couple of years ago, I heard of a case where a guy was flying a small plane
over James Bay in Québec in around 1978 and he saw what he thought were 5 fuel
tanks on the ground, around 60' in diameters each. He said this was strange
since this is in the middle of nowhere and these weren't even there a couple
of days before and no road is leading to this place.

Eventually he approached the location and he saw that they weren't fuel tanks
because they started flying upward at an extremely rapid speed which shocked
him.

There's some big hydro electric dams in this place and apparently these crafts
are often seen above the power lines.

------
brathouz
Aliens? Yes. UFOs? No.

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2008/11/25/al...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2008/11/25/aliens-
yes-ufos-no/)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I used telescopes for some times, indeed Venus or ISS are often interpreted as
UFO. Venus is visible in daylight and ISS has truly something alien with its
apparent magnitude and majestic speed.

But when someone looks through a telescope, she sees less than half a degree
wide, often only a few dozens of arc minutes, so her field of view is less
than 1/10,000 of the sky. It is unlikely she will recognize a fast moving
object, plane or whatever.

I also seen something strange in mid-day with naked eyes, I thought it was an
Iridium flare, but when I checked there was no flare possible at that place
and time.

